# Outside Cook Stove



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone had found a propane hose that fits into the quick disconnect propane fitting under the outback. I would like to find a hose that would fit onto a coleman protable grill, and then into the quick disconnect on the out back. I have not seen anything like that in Camping World or any of the internet sites. The local dealer said they had not seen anything like it either. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

muliedon said:


> I was wondering if anyone had found a propane hose that fits into the quick disconnect propane fitting under the outback. I would like to find a hose that would fit onto a coleman protable grill, and then into the quick disconnect on the out back. I have not seen anything like that in Camping World or any of the internet sites. The local dealer said they had not seen anything like it either. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]77197[/snapback]​


You can always get a hose made up.


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

I got a quick connect fitting at a local welding shop. It has a male threaded end on it. I use it for a gas fire pit that I purchase of the net. All I had to do was remove the regulator from the hose on the fire pit and screw in the quick connect.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You will most likely have to have a hose made up at a local welding supply shop, or propane dealer.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Don,

The fittings on each are standard pieces. You ought to be able to get an adapter from one to the other to put on one end of the hose.

Please let us know what you end up doing. I also have a Coleman grill, and have been planning on doing the same thing. Just have not made it that far down the list yet!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Actually, if I remember correctly, one of our Canadian members had a hose made up at his local propane dealer, with a Y fitting, so that he could use the outdoor cooktop, and his grill at the same time.

The important thing to remember is that the gas coming out of the quick disconnect fitting is already regulated down to what I believe is 11" of water column. Don't quote me on the exact pressure, but if your grill requires a higher flow rate, it won't work.

Tim


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Had mine custom made at the gas and welding shop. Make sure you show the guy the connection to your bbq so he can put on the right connection.


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

You can also check out Northern Tool. They often have a selection of unusual LP hoses. I found one there that fit my RoadTrip regulator on one end and the High Pressure LP fitting on my camper at the other end.

I think the website is www.northerntool.com. If that doesn't work, just Google it.


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. Looks like the easiest might be to start at the local welding shop.

Don


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Don,
> 
> Please let us know what you end up doing
> 
> [snapback]77240[/snapback]​


Also, let us know what time you plan to serve dinner!


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Lowes and Home Depot sell the parts to do it in their BBQ sections.

Somebody did this a while back and posted about it. Check the mods forum completely.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I found all the fitting you need and a local propane supply depot. They will be able to get you anything you wish and should be able to get you and length of hose you desire.

Please note that the stove connection is low pressure. Check your BBQ to ensure low pressure will work, you may have to bypass the regulator. There is a kit you can buy that allows to split from your high pressure line right from the tank that goes into your BBQ. (This way you can BBQ and use your stove)

Teeing your quick release fitting is another option. Check Pics i n the old gallery for differnt fitting options.

I find that going off the high pressure is a bit more camper friendly. It keeps the BBQ away from the TT.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> I found all the fitting you need and a local propane supply depot. They will be able to get you anything you wish and should be able to get you and length of hose you desire.
> 
> Please note that the stove connection is low pressure. Check your BBQ to ensure low pressure will work, you may have to bypass the regulator. There is a kit you can buy that allows to split from your high pressure line right from the tank that goes into your BBQ. (This way you can BBQ and use your stove)
> 
> ...


That's if the BBQ will even work without taking it apart first, right Thor








Couldn't resist it









Don


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I could not find the right one around here as well, which is strange because a lot of people are on propane. I ended up getting two male ends and a new female propane quick connect. Removed the existing male end from the stove gas line, screwed it into the new female quick connect and put the two new male ends one on the stove hose and the other on the BBQ hose. The only draw back is I can only use one unit at a time. The other thing I had to do was to remove the BBQ regulator and drill out the orfice so it would work on low presure LPG. I got the orfice size/drill bit size from the propane shop. If I had to do it again I think I would come off the high presure side of the tank. It would have made it somewhat easier. Kirk


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I tee'd off mine at the front tank. I also added a couple of boat deck plates to the cover for easy access. I bought the hose and tee at Camping World to hook to the regulator of my Weber "Q" and use the high pressure off the tanks. Just pull out the table that came with my Outback and setup at the front of the camper. The only down side is if it is raining you are too far from the awning. The up side is if I want to use the screw on portable bottles, I don't have to make any changes to the grill. I posted pictures in my gallery.

Gary


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I teed mine off right at the quick connect. I got my dealer to get me another quick connect. I got a black gas tee and nipples and took off the stock quick connect. Installed the tee and nipples and then reconnected both of the quick connects. Then I took the hose from my bbq to the welding shop and the guy took the bbq end off of my bbq hose and stuck it on the new hose and installed the male quick connect piece to the other end of the hose. I also had him make the new bbq hose 15 feet long so that I could move the bbq out from under the awning if I wanted to. Now I just plug both in and I can cook on the cooktop, and bbq at the same time. Now you just slide the little wood cutting block/table from the cook top at set the blender on it you can do the beans, chicken, and margaritas all at the same time.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I've often thought about doing just that with about at 10' or so hose for the grill but it always comes back in my mind that I'll be disconnecting or releasing 10' of propane when I unplug. Is that a lot or a little wasted propane?

Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> I've often thought about doing just that with about at 10' or so hose for the grill but it always comes back in my mind that I'll be disconnecting or releasing 10' of propane when I unplug. Is that a lot or a little wasted propane?
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...


You could always flip the switch at the disconnect and burn it out before you disconnect.....

Steve


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Now Bill,

Do you really think anyone is going to notice if you let a little extra gas get passed?


----------



## treestand14 (Mar 30, 2005)

The two end are common but not on the same hose, I ordered a 2nd quick disconnect and installed it further back on the TT. I bought 2 hoses , each with the right ends then cut the the ends off that I didn't need and joined them together with a barbed fitting and 2 hose clamps. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&cmd=si&img=575


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Now Bill,
> 
> Do you really think anyone is going to notice if you let a little extra gas get passed?
> 
> ...


LMAO

Thor


----------

